# Newbie Sort Of



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello, We have a 2003 21RS we bought new and so far has seen plenty of use. We tow it with a 2004 Nissan Armada. Our longest trip to date was from Central PA to South Dakota in 2004. We are looking forward to attending some rally's hopefully. Wish I learned about this site when I bought, since I have encountered many of the problems I have seen here. Jeff, Annette, Emma, Alex and Bailey(pooch)


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

GeoWalls said:


> Hello, We have a 2003 21RS we bought new and so far has seen plenty of use. We tow it with a 2004 Nissan Armada. Our longest trip to date was from Central PA to South Dakota in 2004. We are looking forward to attending some rally's hopefully. Wish I learned about this site when I bought, since I have encountered many of the problems I have seen here. Jeff, Annette, Emma, Alex and Bailey(pooch)
> [snapback]117166[/snapback]​


Jeff,

action Welcome to the site! sunny Glad you found us and signed on.







Hope you have been enjoying your 21RS. Lots of great info available here. Post often, and jump in with any questions.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome Neighbor!!!

Check out some of the Rally threads.....

We are headed to Otter Lake again for a fall rally in October.

We personally will be headed out a few times yet over the summer that aren't rally related, but you are more than welcome to come too...

July 14 -16th Eagles peak, Robesonia, PA for Hawaiian Luau weekend

July 22-26th Island Resort, Maryland

July 29- Aug 5th- Bissels Hideaway, Canada Rally

Sept. 1-4th- Elkins, WV (Labor Day) Rally

Steve


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks, Eagles Peak is just down the road. That also might be a good weekend for us. Hawaiian Luau sounds fun. I have to work on a bit of a schedule for this summer since we are having family here for most of the summer and trips for the kids already planned. jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers, GeoWalls! action

It's about time you found us!









We may not have been around for you in the past (well, actually we were), but hopefully can be in the future. With your experience, I'm sure you will be able to contribute a lot to the common knowledge base as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you can join us for some of the Northeastern Rallys.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Geowalls action 
Glad you made it...I've learned a ton in the short time that I've been here. I'm sure we will all benefit from your knowledge of your Outback.

Dawn


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome GeoWalls, better late than never! If you have had yours for close to 3 years you have probably already figured out most of the common problems, unfortunately on your own!

We are all glad to have you!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome GeoWalls to the Outback Family from another Pa.er
Glad you found us better late then never
Hope to run into you some day

Don action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site...glad you joined in.

Hope to see you at some of the east coast rallys..

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome aboard* action

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome!! Glad you found us.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad to have you and the knowledge you'll share from 3 years of Outbacking! action


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site. If you are able, we are having a rally in Luray at the end of June. Check your calender and join us. This will be my first rally too.
action

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Geowalls,

Glad you finally found us. there are a lot of really nice people here, and we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, its never to late to join in the fun. At the very least join us in Oct

John


----------

